

StackOverflow screenshot used on memory profiler landing page - ratzinho87
http://www.eqatec.com/tools/profiler/

======
albertzeyer
The SO question: [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/308816/any-good-free-
net-...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/308816/any-good-free-net-profiler)

------
ratzinho87
It still amazes me to see how SO became a resource to put in your CV (either
as a developer or as a development tools maker).

------
HamMan_0
I wonder what Spolsky and Atwood will have to say about this.

------
chippy
this is interesting...

